# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Meya, intelligent bot platform, Meya.ai (Locl Interactive Inc.), messaging platform, Kitchener, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - Meya.ai (Locl Interactive Inc.)

----------


## Airicist

Meya.ai 101: Learn the basics on how to build a chat bot

Published on Jul 3, 2017




> Get started with Meya.ai by learning the basics. There are 3 core concepts to a Meya bot:
> 
> 1) intents: events that trigger flows (ex: user says "hi")
> 2) flow: the sequence of steps a bot takes in order (written in YAML)
> 3) component: a function that a bot executes (ex. bot output "Hello!")

----------

